# Marks and Spencer's...free delivery



## hopers7

Hello everybody


M&S are doing free delivery to NZ for a limited time only!!


Get shopping!


----------



## topcat83

hopers7 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> M&S are doing free delivery to NZ for a limited time only!!
> 
> 
> Get shopping!


Hurrah! Bras & knickers here I come :clap2::clap2:

(but be careful with the value of your order or you'll be caught out by Customs - with free delivery, its worth splitting it into smaller orders. I tend to keep it to just over £100)


----------



## Song_Si

see also this thread Internet Shopping Import Duties

and NZ Customs - Items coming into New Zealand

Curious - are NZ orders sent from UK or Malaysia? - have been to M&S store in KLCC, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> see also this thread Internet Shopping Import Duties
> 
> and NZ Customs - Items coming into New Zealand
> 
> Curious - are NZ orders sent from UK or Malaysia? - have been to M&S store in KLCC, Kuala Lumpur


I'm pretty sure it's from the UK. I'm certainly looking at the UK website...


----------



## Song_Si

^ just wondered if they also warehoused from Asia - M&S 11 stores in Thailand, 8 Singapore, 14 Indonesia, 4 Malaysia, then there are all the Robinsons Stores across Asia that also sell M&S items.
I've ordered items online from Amazon UK that have arrived from Germany often.


----------



## escapedtonz

hopers7 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> M&S are doing free delivery to NZ for a limited time only!!
> 
> 
> Get shopping!


The order already in 

I think Tesco.com doing something similar too ?


----------



## Guest

Purchased a super cute born in 2013 outfit from M&S and another from Next. 
Next order was cheaper and arrived in 4 days.


----------

